# AiO für mini-ITX gesucht



## TheAbyss (12. August 2016)

*AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*

Hallo, ich habe mir aus Experimentierfreude ein ITX System gebastelt. Es besteht aus Gebrauchtteilen, um die Kosten nicht ausufern zu lassen. Jetzt geht es darum, in einem Raijintek Metis eine möglichst effiziente Kühlung zu realisieren. Das Case hat eine 120mm Aufnahme auf der Rückseite. Jetzt die Frage, ob ein Sandy I5 sinnvoll unter Wasser gesetzt werden kann mit einer 120er Radifläche, oder was euere Idee dazu wäre.


----------



## Rangod (14. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*

Auf jeden fall, ich hatte mal eine H60 auf einem 3570k und das hat wunderbar geklappt bei 4 GHz. Ich würde sogar sagen das eine kleine Aio in einem solch kleinen Gehäuse von Vorteil ist da die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse raus kann.


----------



## Tra6zon (20. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir aus Experimentierfreude ein ITX System gebastelt. Es besteht aus Gebrauchtteilen, um die Kosten nicht ausufern zu lassen. Jetzt geht es darum, in einem Raijintek Metis eine möglichst effiziente Kühlung zu realisieren. Das Case hat eine 120mm Aufnahme auf der Rückseite. Jetzt die Frage, ob ein Sandy I5 sinnvoll unter Wasser gesetzt werden kann mit einer 120er Radifläche, oder was euere Idee dazu wäre.



Ich denke da kannst du einiges rausholen mit einer AiO.
Ich kann dir die neue CoolerMaster MasterLiquid Pro 120 sehr empfehlen, da ich die Pro 240 grade neu eingebaut habe und davon sehr begeistert bin.

Ist aufjedenfall mal einen Blick wert


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*

Das Gehäuse erlaubt Kühler bis 160mm, wofür eine problematische AiO?
Der 2500K ist zudem ja noch verlötet, die Wärmeableitung ist da super.
Noctua NH-U12S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches Mainboard wird verwendet?


----------



## TheAbyss (21. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse erlaubt Kühler bis 160mm, wofür eine problematische AiO?
> Der 2500K ist zudem ja noch verlötet, die Wärmeableitung ist da super.
> Noctua NH-U12S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Welches Mainboard wird verwendet?



Es geht nicht um die in meiner Sig genannte Hardware. Ein Asrock h61m itx mit einem i5 2320.  Das Metis hat einen nicht vorhandenen Airflow. Ich möchte gerne die gpu entlasten indem ich die cpu abwärme ausserhalb des cases verarbeite. Deshalb der Gedanke eine aio zu verwenden


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*

Wo ist der Unterschied beim Airflow ob du jetzt einen Turmkühler oder eine AiO verwendest?
Das liegt dermaßen eng beieinander, da gibts keinen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Airflow ist bei dem Gehäuse so oder so eine Gratwanderung.
Ich würd die Luft eher von hinten ansaugen und Richtung Netzteil blasen lassen.
Wenn du die GPU entlasten willst, schneid oberhalb der Grafikkarte ein Loch ins Gehäuse.


----------



## GatoTiger (21. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*

Antec H2O H600 Pro


----------



## Chimera (21. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die in meiner Sig genannte Hardware. Ein Asrock h61m itx mit einem i5 2320.  Das Metis hat einen nicht vorhandenen Airflow. Ich möchte gerne die gpu entlasten indem ich die cpu abwärme ausserhalb des cases verarbeite. Deshalb der Gedanke eine aio zu verwenden




Dann wäre doch eine modulare AiO a la Eisbaer, Fractzal Kelvin, etc. die bessere Lösung, dann könntest du den Radi aussen anbringen und hättest innen auch weniger Platzprobleme  Wenn ich mir da die Bilder von Abductee angucke, dann ist es da drinnen ja soooo verdammt eng, dass man wohl echt kaum nen Unterschied hat, ob nun Lukü oder AiO. Zudem solltest du daran denken, dass beim Einsatz von AiOs die Bauteile um den Sockel rum wärmer werden und wenn da dann keine Luft ranbläst... naja. Ok, denke mal, dass bei der CPU keine so grosse Belastung für die VRMs besteht, aber dennoch mögen die etwas Frischluft.
Muss sagen, in meinen Augen ist bisher das Bitfenix Prodigy eins der besten Gehäuse für mITX Bretter, da man dort selbst nen Macho HR-02 problemlos einbauen kann und trotzdem keine Platzprobleme hat. Bei so engen Gehäusen muss man halt imemr auch mit Kompromissen leben, leider.


----------



## Computer_Freak (21. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*

Hallo

Wie wärs mit dem hier ? Corsair Hydro Series H5 SF Low Profile Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## TheAbyss (23. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die konstruktive Diskussion. Alle hier genannten Aspekte sind richtig, ich werde wohl etwas ausholen müssen, um zu erklären, warum der eine oder andere Vorschlag für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Es ist wie so oft im Leben, es liegt am Chef.... in dem Fall an meiner Frau, die A) kein Loch im Deckel wünscht... B) Es soll GENAU dieses Case sein...

@Abductee, vielen Dank für den Vergleich.. das Ding wird mir sicher schlaflose Nächste bereiten.
@Chimera, Radi aussen wäre ein Vorschlag, den ich wohl noch machen könnte, mal gucken was sie dazu sagt.. ansonsten war mein Plan den Lüfter aussen im Push durch den Radi drücken zu lassen. 

Ich werde ansonsten den Tray drehen, dass soll beim Case wenigstens die GPU entlasten... 

@all, irgendwelche Ideen bezüglich einer Tower-Kühler Alternative? Ich hab noch nen Prolimatech Genesis, aber der passt nichtmal in 2 Metis zusammen rein


----------



## Abductee (23. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> @all, irgendwelche Ideen bezüglich einer Tower-Kühler Alternative?



Bei dem Mainboard seh ich das Problem das der CPU-Sockel verdammt weit beim PCIe liegt.

Da würd ich eine außermittige Variante nehmen:
Thermalright True Spirit 120i Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(scheint nur leider schwer lieferbar zu sein)

Alternativ ist der EKL Atlas für seine kleine Größe auch sehr gut.
EKL Alpenföhn Atlas Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tra6zon (23. August 2016)

*AW: AiO für mini-ITX gesucht*

Aber ist da nicht eine AiO dann besser? Eben weil der Sockel soweit am PCIe liegt?!
Und der Radiator muss ja nicht so dick sein, wie im vergleich hier im Thread.
Ich würde dir da diesen empfehlen:
Cooler Master MasterLiquid 120

Mit einem Lüfter nimmt das ganze dann auch nicht soviel Platz weg


----------

